# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  server slow slow slow

## ed kennedy

so when does soon come mean for the server.....

----------


## Rob

Ed - the nice folks at Hostgator tried to backup a running database and crashed the server. Sorry about the slow server. We should be completed tonight - the board will be in "maintenance mode" for about an hour - so the posting feature will be turned off - we will be back up and running around 11:30 - thank you everyone for your patience.

----------


## ed kennedy

wonderful...fast fast fast

----------

